# I hear.....



## spurrs and racks (Apr 15, 2016)

possum caught a #50 at Navarre.....

(big smile)

s&r


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 15, 2016)

50# what? King?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Cobia?


----------



## tad1 (Apr 16, 2016)

how bout a pic man, you can't do us folks like that!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 19, 2016)

*Nice cobia*

I am not sure how many cobia have been caught this season.

Navarre had a huge King day this past Saturday. cannot get a real number but some have said 50 plus fish over the rail. No telling how many hookups.

Navarre Pier has a facebook page for pics.

s&r


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 20, 2016)

*finally talked to my cousin*

he was there last Saturday.

He said well over 100 king hookups, however only 30 to 35 kings put on the pier.

He did say the octagon was elbow to elbow and pure mayhem.

Navarre has but 8 ling on the pier, but all accounts it has been a slow Ling season so far.

s&r


----------

